# Is Wal mart a good place?



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Since it was brought up in another thread about getting a gift card- instead of hijacking the thread of a mama who meant no harm or to open up a can of worms for us non Walmart worshippers, tell it here why you also will not go anywhere near walmart.

I think it would take a huge act for me to even consider to put any of our hard earned money into a disgusting system that Walmart created. They rob towns of any ecomony they once had, destroy the earth with their huge big boxes parked in the middle of beautiful land, bully vendors into selling to them at next to nothing. I feel that any one of those walmart executives would sell their own family up the river to save 3 cents per unit on the next seasons toilet paper order.
Yes, tell me how you really feel....


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

Gee, I think you summed it up pretty well! I would add a lot of there stuff is junk so if you buy it you will prolly just have to replace it therefore buying twice...not too frugal!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

There was a "Why Anti Walmart" thread in Activism:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=267195


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

& their "superlow, cutback prices" silently persuade (sp?) the masses into buying crap they absolutely DON'T need, & usually it's something plastis or disposable... adding to the ginormous personal debt/OVERspending problems that many people experience. not to mention the landfill/waste problems within the world. ugh.

"but it's on sale, i *might* need this piece of useless plastic disposable crap soon, i'll just get it now"

:LOL

just a tiny addition to the thread... i loathe wal-mart for oh so many other reasons as well.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

number572"but it's on sale said:


> or "its such a deal, I can't pass up this useless disposable crap. Even though I came to buy cough medicine why not buy a 12 gallon jar of pickles for 59 cents. Along w a whole cart load of additional stuff I did not intend to buy but I might need."
> 
> these are the people who end up on shows like Clean Sweep and/or Frontline for debts or something along that line.


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st*
I feel that any one of those walmart executives would sell their own family up the river to save 3 cents per unit on the next seasons toilet paper order.
Yes, tell me how you really feel....









How do I really feel? I feel that your statement is very upsetting. My best friend's father is a corporate lawyer for Wal-Mart and he is one of the kindest men I have ever known. He is dedicated to his family. He is also a dyed-in-the-wool liberal who votes Democratic in every election and has raised two wonderful kids, one of whom is a vegetarian feminist M.D. who is as crunchy as can be and has been fully supported by her dad in all her decisions.

Please, let's not confuse the flawed machinery of capitalism with the human beings whose life circumstances have led them to become part of it.

p.s. no, I don't shop there


----------



## BabySlinger (Aug 6, 2002)

For colorful, SCATHING indictments of WalMart's labor practices, read: "Nickel and Dimed" by Barbara Ehrenreich and "Selling Women Short" by a journalist whose name escapes me. The empire's profits are based on the exploitation of low-wage female workers. There's a class-action suit against the whole company for gender discrimination... refusing women opportunities for promotion, punishing workers for complaining. Their "glass ceiling" is so smudged and smeared with handprints that it's become completely visible.
So WalMart gets women coming and going - as customers who are trapped into shopping there when W puts other stores out of business, AND as workers who are treated like second- or third-class citizens.
Another reason I don't shop there.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Ethically good? No.

Good if you need cheap stuff? Still NO.
It is WAY cheaper to buy your food at the actual groceries if you keep track of sales and stock up.
It is WAY cheaper to buy GOOD quality products at other stores, esp. if you find them on clearance.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

gimme a break! Why the heck did you post this here? ACTVISM there is already a thread and would be a much better place to focus your negativity. I guarantee there are alot of us mamas here on the frugal living forum that find their food to be the cheapest in a 100 mile radius, and don't need to be made to feel like shmucks for shopping there.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dready*mama*
gimme a break! Why the heck did you post this here? ACTVISM there is already a thread and would be a much better place to focus your negativity.

I guarantee there are alot of us mamas here on the frugal living forum that find their food to be the cheapest in a 100 mile radius, and don't need to be made to feel like shmucks for shopping there.









As I recall, there was a thread about a contest at Walmart that got hijacked because of frugal mamas like myself who oppose shopping there and realize that it cost money in the long run to shop there for everyone. I opened this up for those people, not to make you feel that way about yourself. If you want to feel like a shmuck, I will not take the blame for it- thats your problem.

But I don't think you should feel that way- after all, I myself have gotten quite a few pointers from your pps in the past and they had nothing to do with Walmart at all or you feeling like a shmuck. If cheap is what your looking for, I guess walmart is the best. For good quality, frugal lifestyles- its not the best for your buck.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dready*mama*
I guarantee there are alot of us mamas here on the frugal living forum that find their food to be the cheapest in a 100 mile radius, and don't need to be made to feel like shmucks for shopping there.

It's unfortunate that Walmart has put the other stores within a 100 mile radius out of business near you. If you can't afford to shop elsewhere right now- then you do what you have to do. For those of us who DO have a choice of which stores to support, what's wrong with sharing opinions about Walmart?


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't feel like a shmuck. I know there are lots of mamas reading this thread that don't want to respond because possibly they are embarrassed to shop there. I really don't care.
I'm not saying that noone should talk about it. I'm just saying why do it on the Frugal Living Forum. There's already a great thread in a more appropriate place (activism) to just put down a store.

The other thread about the contest spurred the thread started in Activism. The original thread eventually got back to the topic of the contest, I believe.

We are one of the frugalist families I know and it is the best for out buck, hands down. Maybe Walmart prices vary by town, but as any good price-booker would know, you have to look at every option, and buy in bulk at those places. We buy about 10 things at Walmart, go very rarely, so get a bunch at one time.

That's not the point. I just don't see why this thread is here in Frugal living, that's all.

Also, I don't think Walmart has put anyone out of business but Kmart. We just live very rurally, so our price book is our Bible, and some food is cheap at the chain groceries, and some cheaper at Walmart. Everything's okay in moderation, right?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dready*mama*
Also, I don't think Walmart has put anyone out of business but Kmart. We just live very rurally, so our price book is our Bible, and some food is cheap at the chain groceries, and some cheaper at Walmart. Everything's okay in moderation, right?










Lets see hmmmmm. Wal mart has put countless vendors out of business or changed their entire quality of business for the worse. They have caused thousands maybe millions of jobs to go overseas or dissapear for good.
Check out Fast Company Magazine's website. They had a great article about a year ago. Frontline did a great show about 6 mos ago. CNBS also did a thing on them.
I do not live in a rural area- we have a Kmart 4 blocks away, Target 5 blocks away plus 4 grocery choices as well as Trader Joes etc. The walmart one town over will beat their prices every time and the price will be so low, its almost worth it for you to get in your car right now and drive cross country to save. Will I shop there? Never.
I will give my money to the local guy 3 blocks away who maybe 15 cents higher but he will deliver the best service and know my name. He will also contribute to my town which is also his. The reason these big boxes have not put him out of business is customer loyality and his 150% dedication to his store and customer.

Enough on this, if you don't like the heat, stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Can't you just post all this negativity in Activism????????

I thought it was obvious that I meant in OUR town Walmart has not put anyone but Kmart out of business. Kroger and Albertsons pretty much took care of all the small grocers.

This just doesn't belong in Frugal Living.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

fru·gal ( P ) Pronunciation Key (frgl)
adj.
Practicing or marked by economy, as in the expenditure of money or the use of material resources.

Costing little; inexpensive: a frugal lunch.

adj : avoiding waste
Frugal does not have to be synonymous with cheap. It can have to do with what you get for what you give.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

My dh works for Walmart







They were the only place that he applied that would hire him, and he applied at a lot of places!







:


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi, desertpenguin (welcome to MDC!),

I don't think anyone is knocking your DH. Your DH is not among the richest people in the country (like the Walton family -- they're the "Wal" in WalMart -- is) who have many choices and options open to them but choose instead to engage in unethical practices to gain yet another buck. Your DH is an ordinary person doing what he needs to do to get by. The kind of person WalMart takes advantage of.

By the way, did you know that some people calculate WalMart actually destroys more jobs than it creates when it moves into town?

ETA: simmer down dready*mama







Activism is for action campaigns, this is information, saying this doesn't belong here because it's activism is like saying a thread on "Why we avoid sugar" belongs in Activism instead of Nutrition. You do not necessarily have to take these things personally.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

I am not taking anything here personally. It belongs in activism b/c there is *already a thread there*!!! Could y'all really not find it? I'm sure I can post the link here if you need it.

I just don't understand why some of you are insistent on focusing so much energy to negativity and/or starting arguments. Is that really the kind of person you are?

I wish you weren't using this good-intentioned forum to just put things down Especially things that others find fit into their frugal lifestyle. Think of it this way... Would it be appropriate for me to go to the Breastfeeding forum and start a thread about why breastfeeding is gross?


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dready*mama*
I.Would it be appropriate for me to go to the Breastfeeding forum and start a thread about why breastfeeding is gross?

That comparison makes no sense.
The thread is here in hopes that frugal mamas who weren't aware that WM is bad will know, so they can make better choices.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dready*mama*
I am not taking anything here personally. It belongs in activism b/c there is *already a thread there*!!! Could y'all really not find it? I'm sure I can post the link here if you need it.

I just don't understand why some of you are insistent on focusing so much energy to negativity and/or starting arguments. Is that really the kind of person you are?

I wish you weren't using this good-intentioned forum to just put things down Especially things that others find fit into their frugal lifestyle. Think of it this way... Would it be appropriate for me to go to the Breastfeeding forum and start a thread about why breastfeeding is gross?

You sure you're not taking this personally?









This is to inform any frugal mams who care where their hard earned dollar is going. Since you vote with your dollar everyday it belongs in mindful home management. No one is trying to put anyone down for what they are doing- we are trying to inform frugal mamas of what really goes on at Walmart.

I do not feel anyone is trying to start any fights but YOU! Is this really the kind of person you are? I think not, if you want to keep shopping at walmart go ahead- but at least stick around and see what your dollar is going to and don't give us grief- give it to your store that you are so defending or your town since they allowed it in.

Talk about getting personal- if you feel bfeeding is gross, then I think this discussion is over for you since you seem more hot every post. That is not appropiate to bring up as a comparsn so again, stay out of the kitchen if its too hot for you.
See you at the cardboard discussion


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st*
Talk about getting personal- if you feel bfeeding is gross, then I think this discussion is over for you since you seem more hot every post. That is not appropiate to bring up as a comparsn so again, stay out of the kitchen if its too hot for you.

oh brother! it was a comparison. it would NOT be appropriate for someone to post a whole thread like that in BF, nor would it be appropriate for anyone to get on any of the threads here and tell them that what works for their family is WRONG... get it? probably not, I'm guessing.

If you're not trying to argue why are you referring to this discussion at "too hot"? You guys really couldn't find the thread to be all negative on? I'll go find it for ya. Frugal living is to encourage people to be saving money (in *whatever* way it works for THEIR family). I don't believe is should be a place to put down yardsaling, put down frugal living books, to put down frugal shopping choices, etc.

It seems like Walmart has become such a target! I, along with most other mamas here shop there so sparingly, that if the majority of society shopped there like we do, they'd go out of business. We all know why they suck.

Why are you telling me to get out of the conversation, anyhow? You started a thread called "Why is Walmart good?". Obviously, just for the purpose of bashing a store and making people feel guilty about their shopping choices, not to actually discuss why Walmart may be good for some people!


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Okay, here's one:
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=167313

Here's another:
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=167313

Go send out those negative vibes now ladies!!

~unsubscribing from this thread now! I don't know how you guys do it! I just hate having so many negative thoughts! Off to encourage people!~


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

If you are truly concerned with this being in the wrong place, wouldn't it be more proactive just to report the post than add on to it by complaining about it?

I think frugality IS a good place for this, because of the very reason you are stating- many mamas on a budget feel that they have no choice but to shop at Walmart.

Perhaps it would be more productive to focus less on why Walmart is evil, and more on how frugal mamas can make better choices that have a more positive impact on the environment, humankind, and the economy?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Well said annette marie!


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

I really do not like Wal-Mart. I go there occasionally when I feel there is no choice. They have put some other dept. stores in our area out of business, and the hardware stores don't carry everything they do...so sometimes I end up going to WalMart.

I have found that our Walmart is not as cheap as it used to be. It doesn't always have a lower price. However, snack foods and packaged foods are generally much cheaper. Fortunately I don't buy much of those!

A Kohl's is supposed to be going up in a nearby town soon, and although they are another big-box store, I don't think they are nearly as bad. I will definitely give them my business instead of WalMart.

I agree that WalMart affects the economy negatively. People think they are getting a great deal when WalMart moves in, but they do a number on local businesses, and treat their workers like crap.

I am finding I can get low prices at my grocery store if I am careful and shop around. And feel a lot better about myself, too.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Just for the record-
the thread is IS walmart good
not WHY is walmart good

But since Dready mama says she is not coming back, it should not be an issue going forward.

Kohls will give you a sale price up to two weeks after you bought it as long as its not a markdown. I always hold onto the receipts and when I go back, they give me an adjustment. It saves but I usually end up buying more stuff while I'm there which is why they do it.Some locations around here are better than others but I love their shirts for dd. I just bought 4 sonoma shirts for her and they take a good beating from her wear n tear but they make it thru the season better than any other brand. Sorry for the off topic!


----------



## SmilingChick (Apr 6, 2005)

Perhaps dreadymama thinks breastfeeding is gross b/c formula is so cheap at Wal-Mart! :LOL


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmilingChick*
Perhaps dreadymama thinks breastfeeding is gross b/c formula is so cheap at Wal-Mart! :LOL


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

Walmart also sells similar looking models of electronic equipment but with cheaper insides and little to no warranty. That way you think you're getting the same thing you get elsewhere but it will quit working sooner. Sneaky, eh?
I refuse to shop there. Even my kids know we don't go to Walmart, EVER! Walmart's evilness is one of my pet peeves.

Suzy


----------



## Mama2ElijahNRiley (Apr 1, 2005)

Let me tell you, since Super WalMart has come here, there are NO other options. All the small chain groceries have closed. The closest Target and Kroger is 30-40 miles away... factoring in gas prices against double coupons and it's just not worth it. I hate going to WM. I hate it and I feel like a guilty traitor every time I go there... but I don't have a lot of option. Not to mention they employ the majority of this county!

eta: wow after reading the rest of this thread I just had to add I wasn't trying to fuel the fire. Just that often when WM comes into a small town like ours, they just stomp all over what used to be family owned businesses. As rural as this area is, there often aren't many viable options. I swear, I must be one of the only people in the world who can go into a WM for the five things I went in for and not exit with a huge cartload. That's my personal activism since I do shop there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st*
Since it was brought up in another thread about getting a gift card- instead of hijacking the thread of a mama who meant no harm or to open up a can of worms for us non Walmart worshippers, tell it here why you also will not go anywhere near walmart.

I think it would take a huge act for me to even consider to put any of our hard earned money into a disgusting system that Walmart created. They rob towns of any ecomony they once had, destroy the earth with their huge big boxes parked in the middle of beautiful land, bully vendors into selling to them at next to nothing. I feel that any one of those walmart executives would sell their own family up the river to save 3 cents per unit on the next seasons toilet paper order.
Yes, tell me how you really feel....


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

Whoa... glad I came in late on this one LOL!!

It's funny, I've been thinking about this very thing lately. I'm really into supporting my local businesses and just hate to feel so torn. I'm not a BIG WM shopper but evry now and then I've ventured over to pick up a few groceries. Our local SWM has started carrying a LOT of organic foods etc and then prices are just amazing. Needless to say it is sooooo tempting but I just can't shake that feeling of guilt. I just made a point today to mention to my dh that we really need to make more of a concerted effort to patronize local small businesses. Co-op is another great alternative to getting caught up in the web of big business.


----------

